# Sounding goofy, but excited



## kicksindabank (Nov 7, 2006)

This is my first time posting in this section of MA Talk. I have read some of the post. Cool topic, just wanted to say hi!!!


----------



## Carol (Nov 7, 2006)

kicksindabank said:


> This is my first time posting in this section of MA Talk. I have read some of the post. Cool topic, just wanted to say hi!!!


 
Welcome!  

Don't be afraid to poke around and ask questions.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 7, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Don't be afraid to poke around and ask questions.



was that a pun?


----------



## Carol (Nov 7, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:


> was that a pun?


 
Aiiiee...it wasn't suppoosed to be.  I guess I'm just not too sharp tonight.  Maybe I'm losing my edge.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 8, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Aiiiee...it wasn't suppoosed to be.  I guess I'm just not too sharp tonight.  Maybe I'm losing my edge.



You know, that's a hangin' offense in FL.



Cthulhu


----------



## Drac (Nov 8, 2006)

kicksindabank said:


> This is my first time posting in this section of MA Talk. I have read some of the post. Cool topic, just wanted to say hi!!!


 
Welcome....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi, kicks.  Do you train with knives at all?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## kicksindabank (Nov 9, 2006)

In answering about training with knives. No, I am bo staff person. I think knife weapons are awesome. I love to see the kata's with them. 

I also think a knife weapon is for special people. I am learning a new weapon dealing with knives. Pray I don't slice or cut myself.


----------



## Carol (Nov 9, 2006)

kicksindabank said:


> In answering about training with knives. No, I am bo staff person. I think knife weapons are awesome. I love to see the kata's with them.
> 
> I also think a knife weapon is for special people. I am learning a new weapon dealing with knives. Pray I don't slice or cut myself.


 
Kicks, you shouldn't be training with live steel if this is your first time working with knives.  Ask your instructor for a training blade that doesn't have a sharp edge.  These are often aluminum knives without a cutting surface, but they can also be wood or even hard foam.

If you need a trainer just say the word and I can point you to a few sources where you can by them cheaply.  If this isn't an option, train with a plastic knife, train with a table knife, train with a cardboard cutout that looks like a knife, train with a kitchen spatula, but *PLEASE don't train with a live blade!!*


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 10, 2006)

Carol has given you some wise advice.  Don't start your training with what we call a "live blade" - that's a knife with a sharp edge.

No matter what trainer you start with, treat everything you put in your hand for knife training, treat it like a live edged weapon.  Don't train alone or without direct training.

Even the best knife fighter will get cut in a fight - it's not a matter of *if* it's *when.*

Train smart. :asian:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 10, 2006)

Welcome!

Just be careful, knives are addictive! So far I haven't found any 12-step programs for it either!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Kicks, you shouldn't be training with live steel if this is your first time working with knives. Ask your instructor for a training blade that doesn't have a sharp edge. These are often aluminum knives without a cutting surface, but they can also be wood or even hard foam.
> 
> If you need a trainer just say the word and I can point you to a few sources where you can by them cheaply. If this isn't an option, train with a plastic knife, train with a table knife, train with a cardboard cutout that looks like a knife, train with a kitchen spatula, but *PLEASE don't train with a live blade!!*


 
Good advice above and make sure you get some instruction from a qualified person.


----------



## kicksindabank (Nov 10, 2006)

thank you for the advice. I promise you I am not working with live blades at all. I will be safe!

Again, thank you for the advice.


----------



## Carol (Nov 11, 2006)

kicksindabank said:


> thank you for the advice. I promise you I am not working with live blades at all. I will be safe!
> 
> Again, thank you for the advice.


 
That's awesome Kicks!  

And don't be afraid to keep asking questions.  I just wanted to make sure you were safe first.  We care about ya.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 11, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Kicks, you shouldn't be training with live steel if this is your first time working with knives.  Ask your instructor for a training blade that doesn't have a sharp edge.  These are often aluminum knives without a cutting surface, but they can also be wood or even hard foam.
> 
> If you need a trainer just say the word and I can point you to a few sources where you can by them cheaply.  If this isn't an option, train with a plastic knife, train with a table knife, train with a cardboard cutout that looks like a knife, train with a kitchen spatula, but *PLEASE don't train with a live blade!!*


You can even mask the live edge of a blade with electrical tape or something similar instead of training with it "really" live.  It's not ideal, but it works.


----------

